# Scanning Mares to check for heartbeat



## steadyteddy (29 August 2007)

Hello everyone, i'm new and have been trying to get my mare in foal for the last 5 months! Got a phonecall last week from the stud that my mare was finally in foal but she had twinned and one had been pinched out. She was scanned again today (24 days) to check that she hadnt reabsorbed the other. The embryo is still there but the vet is couldnt find a heartbeat so they are scanning again on Friday to check.

Not getting my hopes up in case its bad news. How many days was it when everyone else saw their foal's heartbeat for the first time?


----------



## maestro (29 August 2007)

Usually about 26 days, dont worry they must have seen something that looked like a pregnancy still and a few days makes all the difference.


----------



## brackenhappy (29 August 2007)

Hi hun, just had a look in my book!! it says between 25-35 days the heartbeat can be seen so all hope is not lost yet!! if it makes you feel better! there is a yealing at my year to lone ranger and she was a twin! the mare was a b*gger to get pregnant as well so the girl didnt get her hopes to high after all the trouble she had been through however 11 months later the foal popped out!! she had to have another scan after the initial as the heartbeat didnt show on the 1st scan after the pinching. 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 keep us updated!!my fingers are still tightly crossed for you


----------



## AndyPandy (29 August 2007)

Day 28 is the important day in most cases. At this stage the heartbeat should be easily visible, but may not show at all until that day. No need to panic - your vet should have been more helpful and explained this really


----------



## Damien (29 August 2007)

ditto we scan at 28 days....... then again between 46 - 60 fingers crossed it shows.........


----------



## Touchwood (31 August 2007)

We also scan at 28 days to check for the heartbeat.


----------



## ashbank (2 September 2007)

I will tend to scan as early as possible - so around 24 days, but am happy if the vets says they can't see anything yet, and will get another scan done.  There is no point in scrimping on vet's fees, IMHO!


----------



## steadyteddy (3 September 2007)

Thank you everyone for reassuring me!

She has been scanned with a heartbeat! Now I can start to worry about the 40 day scan!!!!


----------



## brackenhappy (4 September 2007)

yay!!! fingers still crossed for you then!!! when's your next scan date?


----------



## steadyteddy (9 September 2007)

Hi Brackenhappy,

40 day scan on friday 14th, so hopefully i'll be bringing my girl home then!

Fingers crossed for Bracken, when is her 17 day scan?

Really hoping that she is in foal for you this time - i know how stressful the wait for those 17 day scans are!!!


----------



## brackenhappy (9 September 2007)

hi steadyteddy! erm brackens scan!!! could have sworn karen said the 9th but thats today and i worked out her 17 day scan should be on tuesday!! just tried to ring but going straight to answermachine so think shes on the phone!!! when i phoned karen last time she wasnt near the puter or board so she was guessing the date!! gonna try her again if no answer will just phone on tuesday as dont see much point phoning tomorrow for karen to say scans in the morning!!!!! fingers are still crossed for you at least she has gotten past the 17 day!!! what happened re the twinning?? is soooooo frustrating this breeding lark!!! sooo looking forward to my holiday now!!!!!


----------



## steadyteddy (9 September 2007)

I always email karen for scan dates etc as she is pretty good at replying within a couple of hours. I agree that this horse breeding is frustrating and also expensive, I dont want to add up how much it has cost me keeping her at stud for six months, and paying for her stable at the livery yard!! The only thing I am glad about is the fact that I paid for the all inclusive vets package, or I would have had to bring her home way before now!
It seems that everything is ok with the twinning as there is only one showing now in the scans, so hopefully we are past the risky reabsorbing time! I'm just thankful that shes finally managed to get in foal, being a slightly overweight, 16 year old maiden mare!!!
Hope you'll be celebrating too in a couple of days!!!


----------



## brackenhappy (9 September 2007)

LOL dont add it up!!! i did!! worked out from 13th may till 31st July i had spent £1200 for stud fee, vets package, livery etc!!!!!! like you i'm paying for my stable at the usual yard!! and the best thing ever was that vets package!! would be bankrupt by now!!! well bracken is 19 year old barren mare!!so she really doesnt have an excuse not to get pregnant!!!!!! unless she remembers that coco was a delinquent and she cant be bothered goin through that again!!!!!!!!


----------

